# projektspezifischer filter unter eclipse



## ruutaiokwu (26. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wie mir bekannt ist, kann man unter eclipse gewisse dateien/verzeichnisse ausblenden lassen, indem man auf den weissen pfeil, der nach unten zeigt, im "Package Explorer" klickt...

diese einstellungen gelten für jedes projekt.

meine frage: kann man das auch für ein einzelnes projekt festlegen?


grüsse, jan


----------



## XHelp (26. Okt 2010)

Suchst du vllt sowas wie "Resource Filter"-Einstellung?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Okt 2010)

...sagt mir nichts, der "Resource Filter"?


----------



## XHelp (27. Okt 2010)

Dann guck einfach mal in die Projekt-Eigenschaften, da kannst du auch nach Sachen suchen.


----------

